# heating



## roastedspleen (Jun 24, 2011)

what should i use to regulate heat around the cage? will i need something else or will one reptisun 10.0 do to provide all the heat? and will an under tank heat mat be okay? i have 1 under my 65 gallon tank


----------



## james.w (Jun 24, 2011)

A repti-sun will provide little to no heat, and Tegus burrow to get away from the heat so an UTH is a no go.

MVBs work best, but you can also use halogen flood lights. Are you planning on using the coil or tube type Repti-Sun?


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 24, 2011)

tube type


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think a UTH will work with a tegu. I have never had my tegus in aquarium style enclosures before. I do not think a UTH will be effective in heating the enclosure. I'm not sure about tegus but I know with beardies they are frowned upon. Something about beardies not having the same nerves and not being able to tell if they're being burned. 
I would go with a regular heat bulb, they're only like $8 or something. Since the enclosure is smaller I wouldn't worry about an MVB bulb, I think that it would be too much heat and make it more difficult to regulate the temps. Are you using a screen top? I've read that the screen tops tend to filter out the UVB rays. A UVB tube alone will not produce much heat, the bulb might get warm but it won't be anywhere close to the amount you need for a tegu.James, do you think a 125w would be too much heat for a 65g tank? 

I'm not sure if the MVBs go much lower


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 24, 2011)

okay and yes its a screen top but i dont really need the screen


----------



## james.w (Jun 24, 2011)

You will need something on the top (not the screen) to keep heat and humidity inside the enclosure.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 24, 2011)

I would definitely have a lid. Strange_evil posting this link in another thread
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?90187-Tank-Screen-Top-Foil-Treatment-Tutorial
You might be able to mod it so you can use it as a top and provide unfiltered uvb. I'm not too sure what materials filter out UVB and what don't. There might be a difference between a finer mesh and a wider grate.


----------



## montana (Jun 24, 2011)

My tegu burrows to get away from the heat [when outside in the sun .. ]
I know of no one that uses a mat heater ... 

I wonder why when you tell people what works ..Why they always try to do some thing that isn`t going to work ...A good MVB bulb is all you need ...


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 24, 2011)

okay but than the uvb is pointless and i would end up with a lizard with MBD


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 24, 2011)

And MBV bulb will produce UVB and UVA. Some keepers only use MBV bulbs. 

An* mbv


----------



## montana (Jun 24, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> And MBV bulb will produce UVB and UVA. Some keepers only use MBV bulbs.
> 
> An* mbv





I caught that right away I did it there is no such thing as a mercury vapor bulb bulb


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 24, 2011)

mercury vapor bulbs?


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 24, 2011)

lolol look at my typos. Yes mercury vapor bulbs. Sometimes my fingers get too excited when typing


----------



## montana (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats what you need a powersun or a megaray cost you fifty bucks [thats what it is ..]

You would be better to come up with a four foot enclosure and buy a 160 watt bulb than to buy a smaller one and not have it be big enough in a month or so ... There should be no need for night heat .. Run your bulb 12 hours a day it should last you a year [more if he hibernates] I personaly wouldn`t use a florescent at all but if you do you still need the MVB.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 24, 2011)

If the area you keep the tegu in stays bright enough I wouldn't worry about bulbs extending the length of the enclosure. My enclosures are in the garage and since its a bit darker in there I have bulbs going across the enclosure to keep it light enough for tegu activity.


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 24, 2011)

i dont have the money right now 31 days is good enough


----------



## james.w (Jun 24, 2011)

What do you mean 31 days is good enough?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 25, 2011)

No you need a mercury uvb bulb right away unless you take your tegu out everyday in the sun. Trust me this is going to be the least of your expenses as your tegu get bigger. I never used a glass tank I built a wooden lage enclosure right away so much easier to control humidity and temperatures.


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 25, 2011)

....i dont even have the tegu yet stop saying i need another cage PLEASE.... my dad is recovering from getting hit by a car and once hes done recovering in a week i can start building the cage


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 25, 2011)

i dont think anyone is trying to upset you, they just want to help you save time and money in the long run. its your tegu, do what you want with it. hope your dad feels better!


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 25, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> i dont think anyone is trying to upset you, they just want to help you save time and money in the long run. its your tegu, do what you want with it. hope your dad feels better!



thanks! my dad also recently got his tooth pulled so it might take a bit longer but yes we will begin building the cage soon and im sure the tegu will be able to live in the cage i have for now for at least 2 weeks.

also how do i regulate heat in a glass enclosure? could i use a heat cable or something i just need help and directions on what to get so i dont end up having to spend a bunch of money on stuff for another enclosure


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 25, 2011)

As discussed here previously... do not use UTH (Under Tank Heat)... In nature Tegus get heat from the sun and reduce heat by burrowing. If you have a heat source in the bottom of the tank this reverses what comes natural. 

You will want to use either a light bulb. A Ceramic Heat Emitter would also work, but these are typically used for nocturnal animals that do not like direct light but do like direct heat (Tegus are not nocturnal). 

If you are concerned about the tank overheating, then use ventilation to regulate heat.


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 25, 2011)

how much heat can a MVB put off and whats a good brand?


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 25, 2011)

I use one for each enclosure solarglo either 150 or 160 watt whichevers the highest, I forget. It keeps the basking temps about 105-110. Their raised basking spots so if its too hot I just lower it. Zoo med has Powersun, I've never used it but a lot of members here like it. It is more expensive.


----------

